# Papas alte Wunderwaffe



## crazyFish (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich habe gerade im Keller meine Angelprötteln mal wieder aufgeräumt und dabei fiel mir wieder ein Köder in die Hand der mir  Rätsel aufgibt.
Vor ca 15 Jahren waren wir in Hvide Sande  in DK und laut seiner Aussage habe in der Zeit die  meisten Angler  diesen KuKö über den Grundgezogen und damit richtig gut Plattfisch gefangen.
Ich habe Ende letzten Jahres  meinen Angelschein gemacht und dann sind wir diesen Sommer nochmal nach Hvide Sande gefahren auf Wunsch meines Vaters ich kann mich ans erste Mal eh kaum erinnern hab da nur noch ein bestimmtes Trauma von(ist ne andere Geschichte erzähl ich dann nochmal warum ich da nochmal hin muss).

Nun also haben wir mit dem Angelgerätehändler vor Ort gesprochen, dem sagte dieser Köder gar nix genau wie mir. Am Hafen habe ich den dann einfach mal ausprobiert aber außer Hänger und Abriss nix gewesen. Danach haben wir dann mit normalen Buttmontagen weitergemacht und auch was gefangen .
So nun die Frage was ist dass eigentlich für ein Köder? Würde so vom Gefühl her ja ehr auf einen Pilker tippen aber ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, in dem einen Jahr in dem ich mich mit Angeln beschäftigt habe,  so einen Köder schon einmal gesehen zu haben.
http://img136.*ih.us/img136/8955/buttdingdagn3.jpg


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Foto ?

Ah...

Ich würde sagen das ist ein Pilker... oder zumindestens eine Art von Pilker


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Eigentlich gab's dafür doch mal so ein Ding namens Buttlöffel.

Nicht daß CrazyFish einen daneben gegriffen hat. :g


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

'n Buttlöfel sieht aber anders aus... und das Teil ist ja ein Fund ausm Keller... und dieser Fund ist (für mich) ein Pilker.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Ja sieht aus wie ein Pilker


----------



## crazyFish (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Ja enn Buttlöffel kenne ich ja auch. Die Sache die mich halt verwirrt ist dass die diesen Metalklotz damals übern Boden gezogen und damit dann auch noch was gefangen haben.

Weil ich mein der wär irre schwer und groß ich geh ma eben runter und schau nach.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Das geht... hab ich auch schon mit Spökets gemacht und Dorsche mit gefangen - ärgerlich nur, dass man so oft Kraut/Hänger hat.


----------



## crazyFish (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Der Körper ist 8cm lang zusammen mit dem Drilling sind es dann 11cm. Und angegeben ist er mit 40Gramm. Das Ding kann doch so kein Spiel über Grund veranstalten, dass einstigste was ich dem zutraue ist eine große Schlammwolke hinter sich her zuziehen.

p.s. Die roten Flecken sind reflektierende Folie


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

sogenannter Sechskantpilker. Heute noch leicht zum nachbauen und gut fängig, wenn Sandaale oder Spierlinge als Beutefische da sind. Gibt es bis 600 Gramm auch noch in Geschäften zu kaufen.


----------



## Hamburgo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Und Platte fängt man mit dem Teil in dieser Größe auch:q Zumindest ich in Norge:vik::vik:


----------



## schwedenklausi (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Meiner Meinung nach ein Eigenbau aus Sechskant Stahl. Der nachbau dürfte keine Probleme bereiten.
schwedenklausi


----------



## crazyFish (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Ja das ist wahr vom Bauen her kein Problem, bloss meine Frage ist ja ob jemand anders schonmal mit sowas Butt gefangen hat oder ob die Biester damals so gierig waren dass die sogar auf eine Hollandtrikot am Haken gebissen hätten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*



CrazyFish schrieb:


> Ja das ist wahr vom Bauen her kein Problem, bloss meine Frage ist ja ob jemand anders schonmal mit sowas Butt gefangen hat oder ob die Biester damals so gierig waren dass die sogar auf eine Hollandtrikot am Haken gebissen hätten.


 

Das sollte ein Sechskantpilker von ABU sein.Kann mich an die
von dir angesprochenen Zeiten noch erinnern.Damals standen
oft "Angler" im Hafen,die mit Pilkern jeder Art kleine Klieschen
zu dutzenden gerissen haben.Ähnliches konnte man jedes
Frühjahr beobachten,als die gleiche Klientel mit selbstge-
bastelten Systemen aus 3-4 großen Drillingen die Heringe
anging.Waren übrigens zu dieser Zeit die Dänen selbst,die
so agierten.Trifft naürlich nicht auf alle zu.:m

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

*Das ist einer für den "Altes Eisen im Ruhestand" Thread !!#6*#6


----------



## crazyFish (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

Ah okay Fische reißen erklärt dass dann auch. Also hat das Dingen dann echt den Ruhestand erreicht, weil dass kommt ja nicht in die Tüte.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, wieder etwas schlauer geworden.


----------



## Blink* (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

der hat dieses jahr in norwegen noch gefangen :q (allerdings ein wenig schwerer )

Gruß,

Blink


----------



## hans albers (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*

moin...

kenne dat ding auch noch von früher..
mit papa auf der nordsee damit gepilkt
(allerdings mitm gummi oktopus dran
.. war von DAM glaub ich)

greetz

lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papas alte Wunderwaffe*

war mal so frei und hab den Threadtitel verbessert


----------



## crazyFish (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papas alte Wunderwaffe*

@Thomas
Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Freezie (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papas alte Wunderwaffe*

Definitiv ein Pilker. Vom Boot aus gefischt fast unschlagbar. Benutze nichts anderes...


----------



## Hamburgo (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papaa alte Wunderwaffe*



CrazyFish schrieb:


> Ah okay Fische reißen erklärt dass dann auch. Also hat das Dingen dann echt den Ruhestand erreicht, weil dass kommt ja nicht in die Tüte.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten, wieder etwas schlauer geworden.


, Also, mal eins grundsätzlich, man kann mit jedem Pilker Fische reißen|gr: Welchen Durchmesser hat dein Oldi denn eigendlich und welches Gewicht? ich habe genau diesen Oldi  in 8cm Länge nähmlich auch und zwar Durchmesser von 1cm  und habe damit  *(* Allerdings in Norge *)* schon diverse Plattfische gefangen und die Burschen haben so wie es sich gehört gebissen und wurden nicht gerissen.


----------



## crazyFish (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papas alte Wunderwaffe*

@Hamburgo
Von der Geometrie her ist der genauso und 40 gr. (s.o.). Wie und wo hast du damit den gefischt?


----------



## Hamburgo (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papas alte Wunderwaffe*

Vom einem Bootsanleger ,dort ist bis in 60m tiefe alles Sand und feiner Kies, also den Plattenpilker mit kleinem Drilling genn Horizont gefeuert und dann mit kleinen Hüpfern  am Grund langsam wieder eingeholt. Die vielen *kleinen *Plattfische die ich vorher immer auf Fischfetzen gehabt habe hatten vor dem Pilker wohl Respekt|rolleyes aber die Fetten Burschen haben dieses teil richtig attakiert. Resultat, über 130 gute *bis sehr gute* Plattfische aller gängigen Sorten in einer Woche.Ich freue mich schon richtig auf den nächsten Angriff im Frühjahr, dann wird der Buttlöffel als fängiges Teil auch noch mitgenommen.


----------



## crazyFish (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papas alte Wunderwaffe*

Hmm vielleicht ist ja doch was dran an der alten Methode, obwohl bei deiner Beschreibung hört es sich ja fast so an als hätte man von der Molle fast wie vom Kutter aus runter pilken können.
Weil auch mit Würmern war die einzigst massige Fänge im Hafen zwei Aale und mehrere verfluchte Krabben.
Erfolg gab es nur von Strand aus.


----------



## Gunnar (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papas alte Wunderwaffe*

@ Crazyfisch

wenn das Teil vor 15 Jahren in Hvide Sande eingesetzt wurde, hat das wohl zum Plattfischreißen gedient, dass war zu der Zeit dort sehr verbreitet. Mit Angeln hat das aber nichts zu tun.#d

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## sundeule (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Papas alte Wunderwaffe*

Auf Rügen sieht man leider immer wieder stolze Plattenreißer...:v
So große Eisen im relativ flachen Wasser dürften kaum zu was anderem verwendet worden sein.


----------

